# Points reducing due to age



## Abrar (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for Skill assessment in mid of Janurary and I am expecting +ve result by end of February or maximum by end of March. 

I would be applying to EOI with 65 Points. Presently I am 32 years old so I am acquiring 30 points from age i.e. 25-32 (Inclusive)... However in coming August I will be 33 years old, which will reduce 5 points.

I want to know whether there would be any impact on my Visa application when I would turn 33 in coming August while my application being in process during that month OR I should have exact points of EOI only while submitting the applications and it doesn't matter if my points reduces due to age during processing the application?

Please advice. Thanks in advance.

Abrar.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for Skill assessment in mid of Janurary and I am expecting +ve result by end of February or maximum by end of March.
> 
> ...


From what I have read, and I am not a migration agent so it is IMHO, it is fixed when you apply, not what happens during the application that counts. Mark Northam would be able to advise you with certainty more than I. http://www.australiaforum.com/members/marknortham.html

Kttykat


----------



## Abrar (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks buddy... Hope Mark goes through this thread and replies.



kttykat said:


> From what I have read, and I am not a migration agent so it is IMHO, it is fixed when you apply, not what happens during the application that counts. Mark Northam would be able to advise you with certainty more than I.
> 
> Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Abrar said:


> Thanks buddy... Hope Mark goes through this thread and replies.


When you have made 5 posts you can PM him.
Good luck with your application.

Kttykat


----------



## Abrar (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info...



kttykat said:


> When you have made 5 posts you can PM him.
> Good luck with your application.
> 
> Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Abrar -

Welcome to the forum!

Age eligibility for the 189 and 190 skilled visas is locked in at the time of invitation - whatever your age is/was on the date your invitation was issued will be the age you receive points for. 

So if you have lodged your EOI and while you are awaiting an invitation your age changes, the system will update and reduce or increase your points accordingly. It's also important if you spend time awaiting an invitation to update your work experience so if you go over one of the thresholds that awards more points for more work experience, you can get credit for those points.

So the key for you will be to get an invitation before your birthday in August reduces your age points.

Hope this helps - please advise if I can assist further.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Abrar (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks a ton for this clarification.

With the information you have provided, I understand that even if I receive invitation from EOI in July (i.e. my last month before turning 33) and I apply for Visa in August, which makes my age as 33, still I will be considered in age group 25-32 by DIAC and my points i.e. 65 (30 from age) would remain intact.

Just confirm, if my understanding is correct.

Many thanks,
Abrar.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Abrar -
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Abrar -

That's exactly the way the regs read - "at time of invitation" is the key language, so your statement is correct - for points test purposes and visa application purposes, your age at the time of invitation is locked in, even if you have a birthday shortly after that time that would cause you to lose points.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Abrar (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for confirming. Really appreciate.

Regards,
Abrar.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Abrar -
> 
> That's exactly the way the regs read - "at time of invitation" is the key language, so your statement is correct - for points test purposes and visa application purposes, your age at the time of invitation is locked in, even if you have a birthday shortly after that time that would cause you to lose points.
> 
> ...


----------

